# PC Games 7/14: Die neue Ausgabe mit dem Besten der E3 / Far Cry 4, Witcher 3, Sims 4 und vieles mehr!



## Petra_Froehlich (20. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 7/14: Die neue Ausgabe mit dem Besten der E3 / Far Cry 4, Witcher 3, Sims 4 und vieles mehr!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 7/14: Die neue Ausgabe mit dem Besten der E3 / Far Cry 4, Witcher 3, Sims 4 und vieles mehr!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2014)

Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die neue Ausgabe. Gerade nach so einem Großereignis wie der E3 gibt es ja jede Menge Informationen über die neuen, kommenden Spiele.


----------



## bigkosy (20. Juni 2014)

Hatte mein Heft Heute schon im Briefkasten. Hätte aber ein paar mehr Videos erhofft (u.a. Wolfenstein).


----------



## Tsukasa (20. Juni 2014)

" Vollversion auf Heft-DVD: Dungeons: Baut euren eigenen Kerker aus und lockt übermütige Helden in fiese Fallen! Die Game-of-the-Year-Edition des Aufbauspiels enthält sämtliche Updates und DLCs und ist zum ersten Mal auf Heft-DVD eines Spielemagazins vertreten! "

schaut mal was auf der CBS 9/13 drauf ist
http://cache-cdn.kalaydo.de/mmo/3/444/119/93_-1475423317.jpg


----------



## BladeWND (20. Juni 2014)

Tsukasa schrieb:


> " Vollversion auf Heft-DVD: Dungeons: Baut euren eigenen Kerker aus und lockt übermütige Helden in fiese Fallen! Die Game-of-the-Year-Edition des Aufbauspiels enthält sämtliche Updates und DLCs und ist zum ersten Mal auf Heft-DVD eines Spielemagazins vertreten! "
> 
> schaut mal was auf der CBS 9/13 drauf ist
> http://cache-cdn.kalaydo.de/mmo/3/444/119/93_-1475423317.jpg



Nun bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## dancle (21. Juni 2014)

Tsukasa schrieb:


> " Vollversion auf Heft-DVD: Dungeons: Baut euren eigenen Kerker aus und lockt übermütige Helden in fiese Fallen! Die Game-of-the-Year-Edition des Aufbauspiels enthält sämtliche Updates und DLCs und ist zum ersten Mal auf Heft-DVD eines Spielemagazins vertreten! "
> 
> schaut mal was auf der CBS 9/13 drauf ist
> http://cache-cdn.kalaydo.de/mmo/3/444/119/93_-1475423317.jpg




Erinnert mich gerade ein bisschen an das Motto von Postillon "Wir berichten erst bevor wir recherchieren", das hätte man wirklich vor dieser doch sehr mutigen Aussage herausfinden können...


----------



## STURMHUND (21. Juni 2014)

Dem Steam-Report (so wie er hier beschrieben wird) kann ich eigentlich direkt ein wenig widersprechen. Aktuell zieht eher Origin ordentlich an.
24-Stunden-Rückgabe von Spielen bei Nichtgefallen und nun die 48-Stunden-Game-O-Thek (aktuell Titanfall)... das bietet mir Steam nicht. Und bei Origin oder Uplay werde ich auch nicht mit Early-Access-Mist und Indie-Kram zugeschüttet. Bei Steam muss man sich aktuell durch mehrere Seiten durchwühlen um mal ein Spiel von einem großen Publisher zu finden...


Das wäre mal ein alternativer Blickwinkel auf dieses Thema  ...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2014)

STURMHUND schrieb:


> Dem Steam-Report (so wie er hier beschrieben wird) kann ich eigentlich direkt ein wenig widersprechen. Aktuell zieht eher Origin ordentlich an.
> 24-Stunden-Rückgabe von Spielen bei Nichtgefallen und nun die 48-Stunden-Game-O-Thek (aktuell Titanfall)... das bietet mir Steam nicht. Und bei Origin oder Uplay werde ich auch nicht mit Early-Access-Mist und Indie-Kram zugeschüttet. Bei Steam muss man sich aktuell durch mehrere Seiten durchwühlen um mal ein Spiel von einem großen Publisher zu finden...
> 
> 
> Das wäre mal ein alternativer Blickwinkel auf dieses Thema  ...



mit dem rückgaberecht hast du zweifelsfrei recht. das ist ein klarer pluspunkt für origin.

mit dem rest allerdings eher nicht. 
gratis-wochenenden zb gibts bei steam doch alle naselang. 
und was an einem kleineren angebot vrorteilhaft sein soll, musst du mir auch mal erklären.
ich steh dem early access-wahn auch kritisch gegenüber, aber den kann man ja auch gekonnt ignorieren anstatt sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2014)

Wie?! Schon wieder die nächste Ausgabe??

Himmel, wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## smooth1980 (21. Juni 2014)

Wird die Vollversion Dungeons einen Steam Key haben ? Ich frage weil Ich kein optisches Laufwerk in meinem Pc habe.Hab Ich um ehrlich zu sein schon seit Jahren nicht vermisst.^^


----------



## bigkosy (21. Juni 2014)

Nein, ist kein Steamkey sondern die Kalypsoversion die (glaube ich zumindest) zwingend via DVD-R installiert werden muss.


----------



## Fmk84 (22. Juni 2014)

Der Key funktioniert nicht????? Die Bindestriche werden automatisch gesetzt und sind an flascher stelle.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2014)

Hast du den Key aus dem Heft auch vorhier unter folgendem Link in einen richtigen Game-Key umgewandelt?
PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2014)

Etwas enttäuschend dünn, die neue Ausgabe. Aber der Client-Vergleich ist interessant geschrieben.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Etwas enttäuschend dünn, die neue Ausgabe.


Ich wundere mich auch, wieso auf dem Cover etwas von zusätzlichen 16 Seiten steht, wo das Heft diesmal genau 16 Seiten dünner ist, als die vorherigen Monate.


----------



## bigkosy (22. Juni 2014)

Diese 16 Seiten sind der "Extended Teil" wie jeden Monat (wobei es bis zur Zusammenlegung der Hefte 32 Seiten extra waren).


----------



## Wamboland (23. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mich auch mehr über Steam Keys freuen. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe - gerne auch eine Version ganz ohne DVD aber mit Game Key. ^^ Redaktionell gibt es ja nicht wirklich Videos die es nicht auch online gibt - und Trailer usw. brauch ich mir nicht umständlich auf einer Disc anzusehen. Vermutlich werde ich einfach bald auf die Version ohne Disc wechseln ... macht vermutlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2014)

um mal die Wette von Rossi anzunehmen biete ich nicht nur ein hässlicheres Auto als das Google Car, ich biete sogar 5, die nicht wie ein Koala-Wagen aus dem Freizeitpark aussehen, sondern eher wie Postmoderne Performance Kunst:

Der Pontiac Aztek, dessen ganze Pracht sich vorallem von Hinten und von der Seite erschließt


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Grinse Backe Nissan PukeJuke



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





der G-Wiz



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





der Edsel, eine gescheiterte Ford Tochter deren erste Serie ein Markantes Markendesign hatte, wo Klobrille noch der netteste Vergleich war, bis hin zu primären, weibl. Geschlechtsmerkmalen



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nicht zu vergessen eines der größten Lowlights: der Fiat Multipla



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und das schlimme, anderst als das Google Koala Mobile waren das alles ... Dinge die es so auf den Markt geschafft haben und nicht nur irgendwelche Konzeptfahrzeuge


----------



## TheLastPi (24. Juni 2014)

"Dungeons GotY .... ist zum ersten Mal auf Heft-DVD eines Spielemagazins vertreten!" .... FALSCH!!! ... war vor ein paar Monaten auf der CBSpiele enthalten


----------



## Batze (28. Juni 2014)

Richtig Toll fand ich ja folgenden Satz.

Seite 51 bei Project Cars.



> Und um das Gameplay braucht sich niemand  Sorgen  machen,
> schließlich werkelten die Entwickler vorher an den NfS: Shift-Teilen.



Da läuft es mir doch Eiskalt den Rücken runter. Für Project Cars natürlich eine Super Empfehlung.

Wer die Ironie findet darf sie auch einstecken.


----------



## Monalye (28. Juni 2014)

Mah Enisra spoilert ja mal ganz böse vor sich hin , ich musste mich bisher total zusammenreißen, das ich mir das Heft nicht im Laden kaufe, normalerweise hätte ich sie um die Zeit schon fast ausgelesen.

Naja... 'it's a me...'


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mah Enisra spoilert ja mal ganz böse vor sich hin , ich musste mich bisher total zusammenreißen, das ich mir das Heft nicht im Laden kaufe, normalerweise hätte ich sie um die Zeit schon fast ausgelesen.
> 
> Naja... 'it's a me...'



och, dabei ist das nur ein kleiner Satz von Rossi


----------



## Monalye (28. Juni 2014)

Hab eh schnell weitergescrollt, wenn will ich es selber lesen. Vielleicht kauf ich mir am Montag die Zeitung wo in einem Laden, bevor ich nirgends mehr eine finde und dann gar keine hab. So teuer war das Abo zum Glück eh nicht.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Hab eh schnell weitergescrollt, wenn will ich es selber lesen. Vielleicht kauf ich mir am Montag die Zeitung wo in einem Laden, bevor ich nirgends mehr eine finde und dann gar keine hab. So teuer war das Abo zum Glück eh nicht.



naja, ich würde einfach mal beim Abo-Service anrufen


----------



## Monalye (28. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich kümmer mich aber erst ab Montag darum, aber anrufen werd ich wohl nicht, das kostet ja ein Vermögen ins "Ausland"(... sorry, nicht falsch verstehen).
 Ich hab' sogar heute nochmal in den Briefkasten geschaut, aber ich glaub eine Woche später brauch ich da nimma hoffen  Ich werd am Montag mal eine Mail schicken


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2014)

naja, was gibts da Falsch zu verstehen, das ist ja ein Anruf ins Ausland für dich *knuff*


----------



## radinger (30. Juni 2014)

Ich habe heute auch endlich meine PCG bekommen (diese enorme Verspätung ist bei mir als österr. Abonnent leider mehr die Regel, als die Ausnahme) und schön langsam komme ich mir wirklich verarscht vor.
Jetzt sind es *inklusive* Extended-Teil nur mehr 130 Seiten. Werden jetzt alle paar Monate 15 Seiten abgezwackt, bis auch der letzte Abonnent bzw. Käufer abspringt?
Ich bin schon gespannt, ob ich diesmal wenigstens die DVDs benützen kann, in den letzten beiden Monater waren sie leider von so schlechter Qualität, dass einige Videos nicht lesbar waren (getestet mit 2 verschiedenen Laufwerken).


----------



## Monalye (30. Juni 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch endlich meine PCG bekommen (diese enorme Verspätung ist bei mir als österr. Abonnent leider mehr die Regel, als die Ausnahme) und schön langsam komme ich mir wirklich verarscht vor.
> Jetzt sind es *inklusive* Extended-Teil nur mehr 130 Seiten. Werden jetzt alle paar Monate 15 Seiten abgezwackt, bis auch der letzte Abonnent bzw. Käufer abspringt?
> Ich bin schon gespannt, ob ich diesmal wenigstens die DVDs benützen kann, in den letzten beiden Monater waren sie leider von so schlechter Qualität, dass einige Videos nicht lesbar waren (getestet mit 2 verschiedenen Laufwerken).



Ist das also in Österreich üblich? Ich hab' meine immer noch nicht  , hab aber heute überhaupt keine Lust mich da drum zu kümmern... das nie alles glatt laufen kann


----------



## Monalye (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab' jetzt auch endlich die aktuelle PCG, hab sie mir heute im Laden gekauft (die letzte, Glück gehabt  )

Dadurch heute so ein traumhafter Sommertag war, bin ich gleich mit der Zeitschrift in einen Gastgarten und hab sie gemütlich angelesen (ich liebe das  ), dabei sind mir ein paar Sachen aufgefallen... und auch ein krasser Lesefehler hat zugeschlagen, das ich aufpassen musste nicht laut loszulachen, aber der Reihe nach:

Beim Steam Report (hat mir total gut gefallen) stand geschrieben, das es bei Origin bereits mehrere Spiele "aufs Haus" gegeben hat, darunter auch "Dead Space 3"... das stimmt nicht ganz, der erste Teil von Dead Space war gratis 
(Oder doch der 3. Teil auch und ich hätte es übersehen? )

Dann der Wolfenstein-Test... Leute echt...
Ich weiß, es gab in der letzten Ausgabe diese Beilage mit einem Vortest von Wolfenstein. Heute hab ich vorne die Spieleliste durchgesehen und mich total gefreut, als ganz zuletzt stand: Wolfenstein/Test... Seite 76.
Sofort hab ich die Seite 76 gesucht und....... mehr sag ich dazu jetzt mal nicht, nur soviel, das mir die Gesichtszüge eingefroren sind und das bei der Hitze 
Sicher, der Vortest war schon auch recht ausführlich, aber wenn vorne im Inhaltsverzeichnis steht, das diesmal ein Test drinnen ist, dann hab ich den auch irgendwie erwartet 

Etwas ratlos war ich beim Wort "Dröge"in der Testtabelle von Enemy Front , deshalb hab ich es daheim gleich gegooglet und wieder was gelernt  Dieses Wort hab ich noch nie zuvor gehört, laut Duden ist es ein norddeutscher Ausdruck, find ich interessant, das man beim Lesen auch für die Allgemeinbildung was lernen kann  (Duden | dröge | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft)

Tja, und dann passierte mir ein krasser Lesefehler, könnt mich jetzt noch weglachen darüber, auf der ersten Seite der Tests, wo die Redaktion vorgestellt wird... da laß ich bei Rossi... und bitte haut mich nicht, ich hab mich da echt verlesen , wie ein Buchstabe soviel anrichten kann 



Spoiler



"Wettet um irgendeinen Plunder von seinem Schreibtisch, dass es niemand schafft, ihm ein Foto eines noch hässlicheren Autors zu schicken."



Morgen, beim Sonnenliegen, werd ich den Rest auslesen und bin schon irgendwie gespannt, ob mir noch sowas übern Weg läuft


----------



## bigkosy (23. August 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt, ob ich diesmal wenigstens die DVDs benützen kann, in den letzten beiden Monater waren sie leider von so schlechter Qualität, dass einige Videos nicht lesbar waren (getestet mit 2 verschiedenen Laufwerken).


 Ja, ist bei mir leider auch öfter der Fall, z.B. just mit Ausgabe 08/14, wo ein Test-Video nicht geht.


----------

